# livecd wireless hw not registering

## MacGuges

My new laptop (a Zareason Strata 7660) uses the Intel Centrino N 1030 wifi adapter, but I have not yet gotten it to work on the livecd (so I can rejoin the wondrous Gentoo world).  Initially iwlwifi reported it couldn't load firmware files, though I confirmed the correct file is present (/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-6000g2b-6.ucode).  I've got iwlwifi to load it by simply removing & reinserting the module, but now iwlwifi reports "failed to register hw (error -22)".

Am I correct tht I will need to register my wifi adapter to get online & hence install Gentoo?  What does this error mean, and what can I do from here?

Thanks in advance!

----------

## DONAHUE

suggest use http://www.sysresccd.org/Download system rescue cd instead of gentoo minimal. Does much better with wireless. boot to gui and use network manager icon lower right of xfce desktop.

----------

